# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος- ΛΑΝΕ (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το ε/γ- ο/γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος πατώντας εδώ

vehicle.jpg

----------

